# drying sticks for walking canes



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

do u REALLY have to dry em for a year for walking sticks? or can i build a plywood box with a 100 watt light bulb and a fan and dry em in 3 days?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes one year no matter the species, size, or starting MC. 

Real answer: Maybe. It all depends on the species, size, and starting MC. Also on how you'll process them. Lathe? Carving? If you're turning them you want to turn them green. If carving them, same thing. Green. If you're making a fancy multi-piece stick which may require knurled inserts to accept a countersunk machine screw etc. then do that while green also so the wood will tighten around the inserts, holding them in for life. 

Once they're processed they can be used green even as they dry, unless you need to apply something other than an oil finish. For the most part, unless you're applying a poly type finish, you don't need to dry them. If you do need or want to, it depends on the species of wood as to whether or not you can get away with a fan, light bulb, and large PVC tube etc.

Never made a walking stick myself, but I know a little about wood in general so that's my two pennies.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks man.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Set you up a miniture Daren kiln:thumbsup:. On canes would take less than a month depending on starting mc and species. The light bulbs are not going to dry correctly....too much heat up front and not enough moisture removal, moisture too deep for 3 days!!!!.......or go vacuum kiln for speed.

Tex T leaving green and dry natural is best.....but long wait for finishing.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

